# let's see those Neil Cost Boxes



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 23, 2008)

well i never bought one, i had a chance to buy one signed 25 years ago for 50 bucks but, chose to order the Stevens 10 gauge  36 inch barrel, from the same sporting goods store for $91 bucks incl./ tax. that guns been great ( lot's of gobbler's died because of the choice), but i am sure those NC paddle boxes are worth a WHOLE LOT MORE.........just like to see some pic's of his work....Thanks


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are a few of my more rare Neil Cost callers.

First is a signed wingbone.  Supposedly there were only about 25 of these made.

Second are three scratch box (Spring Hen) calls.  The one on the far right was a gift from Neil to Judd Cooney on a MT elk hunt.  It's likely the only willow scratch box Neil ever made.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 23, 2008)

Next is the rare Hen Tricks caller.  Patterned by Neil after the Earnest Black "Success" caller Neil saw on an Alabama hunt.

Last is a really rare cypress single sided box.  Only a very few of these made and even fewer in cypress.

I've got some boat paddles and double sided boxes but can't seem to find any pictures of them on my computer.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet collection.

Darrell


----------



## Gadget (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice stuff Dalton!  How many calls do have in your collection now? You should have a least a hundred by now.......


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 23, 2008)

Those are nice Dalton, especially like the Cost wingbone. I'm sure that's very rare !!!!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 23, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Nice stuff Dalton!  How many calls do have in your collection now? You should have a least a hundred by now.......



Last count was right at 2500 calls consisting of all types of old and new turkey calls.  I haven't added much in recent years but am still out there looking.  I focus on quality over quantity now.

My goal was to have so many turkey calls my wife couldn't tell when I added a new call to the collection.  I'm definitely at that point.  Right now storage is a concern.  A good bit of my stuff is boxed up because of space concerns.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 23, 2008)

> My goal was to have so many turkey calls my wife couldn't tell when I added a new call to the collection


I'm gonna tell


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 23, 2008)

GLawyer, nice calls for sure, anyone got any pic's of the boat paddle by Neil Cost????????


----------



## Nitro (Jan 23, 2008)

*The Fat Lady*

Originally bought by the late Earl Mickel. Now in the collection of Bill Jones III of Sea Island, GA.

Possibly the last paddle call Neil ever made......... awesome call. 

Sold for over $11 K. Worth much,  much more now.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's mine again.







I had a chance to buy a double sided cypress call and I let it go. Have regretted it ever since. Although this one isn't going to win a beauty contest I could not pass on it.

I bid on the Fat lady. Wish I would have bid more. I knew better.......


----------



## delta708 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet. Love these calls.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 23, 2008)

Dalton >> 2500 calls............ How about posting some pictures of some of them, if you don't mind. Not just the Cost calls. Some of your favorite or rare calls.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 24, 2008)

agarr and arrowhead95........fine looking calls, thanks for posting pic's------- any more pic's of his work?????


----------



## Gadget (Jan 24, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Dalton >> 2500 calls............ How about posting some pictures of some of them, if you don't mind. Not just the Cost calls. Some of your favorite or rare calls.




Yeah I'd like to see them myself, especially in person. If I'm ever in the area......... would love to stop by to see your collection.


----------



## thrillofthehunt (Jan 25, 2008)

just curious what makes cost's calls so valuable?


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 26, 2008)

These are my personal observations.

First and foremost, the sound. Every call hand made and hand tuned. If it didn't meet hi expectiation it went into the scrap pile.

He was making custom calls when they were just called "hand made calls". He traveled around doing small venue shows selling his calls and taking orders for calls selling for $50-$60 when most calls were $10 to $20. His signing dating and naming the type of wood and where it was from was  his, whether or not he was the first to do it.

Also to go along with his ability to tune a call was his personality. He had a sense of humor you see come out in the writing on some of his calls.

Put that all together and you have a one of a kind call maker. His calls are the current standard call which most call makers design the call on. In dimension, look and the marking on the bottom. The Neil Cost style box. Problem is there was only one Neil Cost. Not saying others don't make a good box call but he set the standard which others are judged.

Thats what I see.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 26, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Yeah I'd like to see them myself, especially in person. If I'm ever in the area......... would love to stop by to see your collection.



That makes two of us! 

Thanks for sharing the pics Dalton..............I have never ran across pictures of a one-sided Cost call before!

There's no telling how man Cost calls are out there in the hands of hunters that know nothing about their value as a collectible turkey call. 

I ran across two people who use them in the spring woods that previously knew nothing about their value. They hunt with the calls and would not part with em..............yea, I asked!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 26, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> These are my personal observations.
> 
> First and foremost, the sound. Every call hand made and hand tuned. If it didn't meet hi expectiation it went into the scrap pile.
> 
> ...



I am in total agreement with your observations. 

Add- limited number of box calls- slightly over 5000 lifetime.

This should motivate some of us (you) to buy Custom calls whenever possible. There are callmakers on this very board who make limited numbers of calls with great sound. 

Contact the maker of your choosing and get a collectible custom call of your own.

There is a real difference in Custom vs  Mass Production calls.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 26, 2008)

agarr said:


> There is a real difference in Custom vs  Mass Production calls.



That could possibly be the most profound statement I have heard about turkey calls in quite some time!


----------



## thrillofthehunt (Jan 26, 2008)

agarr said:


> I am in total agreement with your observations.
> 
> Add- limited number of box calls- slightly over 5000 lifetime.
> 
> ...


thanks guys.  i see his calls on ebay, but they are WAY out of my price range.  i have NEVER heard nothing bad about him or his abilities to make great sounding calls that appreciate in value.  i would love to add one to my collection.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a link the longcane press. The guy the made the book of phot's of his calls. He shows a few on his website.

http://www.longcanepress.com/book_photos.htm


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2008)

Neal built this box for me after looking at some of my NC knock offs I built from his video. I have the order and canceled check for $100 also. I hunt with my knock offs. I remember looking at some of his calls in Anglers afield in Buckhead years ago for $40, I stuck with my $10 lynch box,..... What a
Mo-ron.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 29, 2008)

KillDee, neat and pretty box, fine worksmanship


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 30, 2008)

killdees box is another reason they are valuable. They were often made specficly for a person. Thats custom at its finest.

 I also here people say the sound coming from his paddels are second to none.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 30, 2008)

Killdee said:


> Neal built this box for me after looking at some of my NC knock offs I built from his video. I have the order and canceled check for $100 also. I hunt with my knock offs. I remember looking at some of his calls in Anglers afield in Buckhead years ago for $40, I stuck with my $10 lynch box,..... What a
> Mo-ron.





Very nice Killdee


----------



## Turkeycaller (Jan 30, 2008)

*neil*

I've onle got one...


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought you sold that one for $10,000.00!!!!


----------

